

Sprintly-GitHub - bezludny
http://codehum.com/stuff/sprintly-github/
Great tool for Sprint.ly integration to GitHub without drawing your attention away from the terminal!
======
lucisferre
I'm generally pretty wary of agile PM tools, but sprint.ly looks ok. After
using JIRA, Rally and _shudder_ TeamCity I'm almost permanently turned off
anything with more complexity than Trello or Redmine. That said I feel like
Trello is decent for tracking high level stuff, but for things directly
related to code it's not so great. Redmine is a good issue tracker but it is
still fairly limited in a number of respects and I'd rather not host it
myself.

I'm tempted just to use Github Issues really, I mostly want to make sure any
comments, discussion, files, etc. are properly related to the correct pull-
request.

Anyways is Sprint.ly worth a look, what makes it better than the slew of crap
already out there (Rally, Version One, Jira, etc.)

*I probably should mention I think SCRUM is the devil's tool the bane of agility. Anything that forces a cargo cult adherence to its ridiculousness is going to pretty much be a no for me.

------
grahamb
We are thrilled to see our customers taking advantage of our API. I started
using this CLI client yesterday and now I can't live without it.

------
dustineichler
Anyone have experience with this, thoughts -concerns -issues? Looks really
great and I love the cli.

